# Anyone exported the GPS details from the campsite database



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

Heading back to Europe shortly and I was trying to download the gps points of all entries on the data base.I click on show all sites on the map and the screen shows that everything is showing. I click on export gps and get the Excel spread sheet with one entry, which is the first entry that I placed on the database. What am I doing wrong. Cairngorm


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm on mobile MHF at present so can't easily check, but IIRC you can only export from the selection in your virtual brochure.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the export system only works for sites that you have added to your virtual brochure


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> the export system only works for sites that you have added to your virtual brochure


Just to clarify,is it possible to export all the camp sites onto virtual brochure and then download onto tomtom. Cairngorm


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

cairngorm said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > the export system only works for sites that you have added to your virtual brochure
> ...


How do you do this??? I have gps coordinates on my tom tom700
and would like to add coordinates for Aires is this possible?

phil


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Technically, probably, but it is deliberately so manually tedious you don't want to go there 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-258941.html#258941

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Technically, probably, but it is deliberately so manually tedious you don't want to go there
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-258941.html#258941
> 
> Dave


I see what you mean!! Thanks for the link though

phil


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Technically, probably, but it is deliberately so manually tedious you don't want to go there
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-258941.html#258941
> 
> Dave


I stumbled upon the campsite data base,and I thought to myself what a marvellous facility for members. Set off on the "gap year" and assiduously entered the camp site details with photographs of the sites we had visited, when internet access allowed. Came back to the UK and wanted to download the gps points of all entries in Europe made by other members. 
VERY diappointed to discover that I cannot download other members entries onto Tomtom.
Now it might seem churlish,but it takes time and effort to add entries. Having been there once, the theory is I can find my way back again. I find it annoying that it is not straight forward and easy to get all gps positions from other members and it seems pointless to acquire knowledge of gps campsite positions if you cannot then download them into a format that is readily accessible to other members. Now I know that not everyone uses gps, but I strongly believe that all information should be readily available to make finding a campsite/wild camp/aire as easy as possible.
My enthusiasm for filling campsite details has evaporated,since I cannot tap the gps screen and find the nearest stop, when I want to. 
The database is a tremendous resource and I would think that the information gathered could be a bankable resource to fund the ongoing development of the database site. What does everyone think about that. Cairngorm


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there is reasoning behind limiting the campsites that can be exported to those in virtual brochure only, and that is to prevent someone coming on MHF taking all the hard work you guys have done and downloading it, calling it their own work and giving it away / setup a rival website and use the data on theirs. An incredible amount of work has gone into the db, firstkly with me programming it all in, with members such as yourself entering all these locations, and the campsite db staff / mods who then went through all the entries with a fine tooth comb and removed duplicates / appended gps locations, I would hate this to be 'pirated' and used elsewhere by anyone


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> there is reasoning behind limiting the campsites that can be exported to those in virtual brochure only, and that is to prevent someone coming on MHF taking all the hard work you guys have done and downloading it, calling it their own work and giving it away / setup a rival website and use the data on theirs. An incredible amount of work has gone into the db, firstkly with me programming it all in, with members such as yourself entering all these locations, and the campsite db staff / mods who then went through all the entries with a fine tooth comb and removed duplicates / appended gps locations, I would hate this to be 'pirated' and used elsewhere by anyone


I hear what you are saying and since no one else seems to be bothered about the situation as it is. -----If it ain't broke, why fix it. 
If I download all my entries and made it available as a download to anyone who wanted it through your auspices. Would that be acceptable to you. 
And I repeat I would be prepared to PAY to have all the information and updates sitting on my Tomtom. It's heresy I know, but I have said it now. Cairngorm


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y go ahead and use all your own entries in a download file, you added them 

I hear you on having them all as a download, and when I have some more time will research this again to see if there is a possible way of offering it for use whilst keeping the data secure.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

My sole reason for joining was to access this database but then I find that I can't. How do we know when every site has been visited? I could visit sites for the next ten years and find that someone beat me to it ergo , no access for me...

Would a POI editor help?
Would a POI import export utility help?


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I am with nuke on this one, this is a great site, want to find out something ask, answer normally comes back. That is why we are members to join in and retrieve info. If at a touch of a button you had all the answers where would this site be. Maybe it would be possible as a member to down load certain info so many times but not everything in one go. If you need GPS position for example for a site and its on here then look it up on here. if it,s not ask someone will know. This is a good site and it gets better all the time, don't knock it support it. One day you may be stuck in the middle of nowhere and the only answer you can find to help you out would in my opion be found within these pages and responses of the members. I for one am glad to be a member and I am thankful to all on here for their help and support in my MH life. Good on you all ! and thats also goes to Nuke and mods for making it happen.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)




----------

